# Trolling motor recommendation for hog island skiff SW16



## BeefMaster (Mar 20, 2018)

I have a question for those who are much wiser than I.  I am about to pull the trigger on a Hog Island sw16 skiff.  It's a 16x54 rotomolded hull that weighs 480lbs.  With the 50/35 jet Tohatsu motor, polling platform, battery, fuel, and 2 occupants I figure weight will come in around around 1200 lbs (over estimating).  I am looking at a Minn Kota power drive and they come in two thrust power levels: 55 (12v) and 70 lbs (24v).  I like the idea of only adding the weight of one battery for weight but I am not sure that 55lbs is enough thrust.  My fishing will be split between rivers such as Etowah and Coosa, lakes, and when time allows, some salt flats.  I would love to hear any personal experience that would help me make the best purchase.

Thanks.


----------



## Dustin Pate (Mar 20, 2018)

Get the 70.


----------



## jr123 (Mar 21, 2018)

What are you paying for this setup with the 50/35?


----------



## BeefMaster (Mar 21, 2018)

jr123 said:


> What are you paying for this setup with the 50/35?



Check PM


----------



## ribber (Mar 22, 2018)

It's according to what kind of fishing you'll be doing and how much thrust you expect from your trolling motor, but I would say the 55lb would be plenty on a skiff that size. I have a MK 55lb Powerdrive on my 17ft Javelin bass boat and it has plenty of power and I can longline troll almost all day. Just my hull weighs 1000 lbs, not including a 90hp engine, fuel, gear, etc.
On a calm day it will pull my boat 2.5-3 mph.

Bigger is always more efficient, but if you're worried about the extra battery just go with the 55


----------



## BeefMaster (Mar 25, 2018)

Thanks guys.


----------



## KEOGON (Apr 5, 2018)

BeefMaster said:


> Thanks guys.



Curious as to if you went with the 55 or 70?  I have the same boat on order and ended up getting a 55 to save on battery weight/space. Should have mine in another 1-2 weeks.


----------



## BeefMaster (Apr 13, 2018)

Keogon, 
I am heading to FL this weekend to test drive/buy a lightly used one.  It already has a 55lb Rodan GPS trolling motor so IF I get the boat I suppose for a while at least I'll run that one. 
Congrats on your new ride, would love to see some pics of it when she's kitted out.


----------



## KEOGON (Apr 21, 2018)

BeefMaster said:


> Keogon,
> I am heading to FL this weekend to test drive/buy a lightly used one.  It already has a 55lb Rodan GPS trolling motor so IF I get the boat I suppose for a while at least I'll run that one.
> Congrats on your new ride, would love to see some pics of it when she's kitted out.



I'll post some pics once I get it (hopefully by the end of this week).  Did you end up getting the one you looked at in FL?


----------



## BeefMaster (Apr 22, 2018)

Yes I did actually. I drove through the night and got in the water for a test run a little after 8am.  Everything seems to be sorted out properly so some greenback exchanged hands and, after a lunch of fresh oysters at the FishCamp in Titusville we skedaddled back north. Now I just need time to put it in the water, there are fish that need my flies.

I attached a photo from the ad, pre trolling motor, and push pole mounts. 

Originally I had my mind set on a jet outboard, but, I am going to see how well i can get around with the prop.  

Did you end up getting yours??


----------



## craig88 (Apr 30, 2018)

Be careful on the etowah with that prop. Lower units are not cheap!


----------



## BeefMaster (May 1, 2018)

craig88 said:


> Be careful on the etowah with that prop. Lower units are not cheap!



Figure I will stick deeper waters and prowl the Etowah in the kayak.  I'd rather not have to buy a lower.


----------

